# ISO Green Peppercorns Ideas



## Turando (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya

I have a couple of small cans of green peppercorns (the ones in liquid not the dry ones) and not sure what to do with them. 

Any ideas/recipes what they would be good in? 

Thankyou.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2008)

Turando said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have a couple of small cans of green peppercorns (the ones in liquid not the dry ones) and not sure what to do with them.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried this yet, but plan to soon. It looks delicious.

Cooks Recipes | Steak with Green Peppercorn Sauce Recipe

kadesma


----------



## Turando (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, 

Recipe looks good - is there any non-alcoholic substitute for brandy? 

Thankyou.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 7, 2008)

I was going to suggest the same as Kadesma, so how about these instead:

Chicken, orange & peppercorn pate pots - Recipe - Taste.com.au
Potato salad with mustard & green peppercorn dressing - Recipe - Taste.com.au
Thai chicken & asparagus curry - Recipe - Taste.com.au
Layered baked ricotta with capsicum & peppercorn paste - Recipe - Taste.com.au
Corned beef with peppercorn white sauce - Recipe - Taste.com.au


----------



## merstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are some recipes to check out, all with top ratings:

Green Peppercorn Chicken
Green Peppercorn Chicken Recipe | Recipezaar

Steak Au Poivre Verte Ultimate Decadent Version
Steak Au Poivre Verte, Ultimate Decadent Version Recipe | Recipezaar

Tilapia w/lemon peppercorn sauce
tilapia w/lemon peppercorn sauce Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## merstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Turando said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recipe looks good - is there any non-alcoholic substitute for brandy?
> 
> Thankyou.



Here's a list of non-alcoholic substitutes
Alcohol Substitutions In Cooking


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 17, 2008)

*green peppercorns*

I posted a recipe for green peppercorn mustard somewhere here.  I'm unclear how to give you a link for it, but do a search of the site and you'll find it.  It's really good!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

merstar said:


> Here's a list of non-alcoholic substitutes
> Alcohol Substitutions In Cooking


 
good list , thanks for the link !


----------



## archiduc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Xmascarol1,
You posted a recipe for green peppercorn mustard for me. It may be that people may click on my name and access it that way. I`m only suggesting this as given thatI`ve only been posting on the site for a couple of months there may be a fewer threads to search.

Following on from the original posting, some green (canned, washed and drained) peppercorns strewn between layers of a chicken terrine or a fish terrine add a nice spicy bite.

Alternatively, why not try crushing some green peppercorns, adding to mayonnaise or horseradish sauce and serving with some smoked mackerel or smoked salmon?

Add a few crushed (canned, drained) green peppercorns to the sauce for Chicken a la King (google for recipes) or Rabbit a la King - same recipe but substitute rabbit. Okay, not traditional but will add a nice bite to a rich creamy sauce.

Hope these ideas help,
Archiduc


----------

